# took Einstein to the vets



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

40 kgs is a lot,for a female golden.
Some pixs would be nice to be able to judge.
Take some,from the side(stack position) and from the top.
My golden was 28kgs and she was,on tall side.
If she were my dog,I would try to take her down,to 30/32 kgs!.
How much do you feed her,a day and how much,is she exercised?.
I would,also,do a full thyroid test.
Being lighter, will be a lot easier on her bones and you will allow her,to live longer!.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Shes only been on her diet for 3 days, I'm feeding her 1 cup of purina bonnie lite and 1 cup of cooked pet meat, She gets the 1 cup of cooked pet meat in the morning and the bonnie lite at night. If i give her a bone that replaces one of the meals. So the first 2 days she got 1 and half hours and today she got 20-40 minutes. All the walks were offlead runing and swimming. I will go take some pictures but keep in mind Shelley is shaved down my stupidity.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Pictures of Shelley in stack and above.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Try to feel for Shelley's ribcage, and a waist behind that. She doesn't need to be so thin that her ribs show, but you should be able to feel them. If she gets 1 cup in the morning and 1 cup at night of a really top food, plus good exercise daily, she should trim down nicely. 

I'm glad Einstein as only lipomas- though it sounds like you are still worried. Did the vet aspirate( check the cells with a needle)? The problem with noncoated asprin is worries about stomach bleeding; I think it's okay to give Ascriptin/ stomach protective asprin, but not with the rimadyl.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Sound like you're doing the right thing so keep it,up and take regular pixs of her progress!.As for the pixs,she is a bit heavy,as you don't see much tuck but not dramatic.I would not see her,lower than 30/33pds.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

My mum and auntie reckon they can see Shelleys ribs, All i know is i can't feel them unless i press pretty hard.


----------

